# I Love Scotch...down to my belly



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Picked up a bottle of Balvenie 12 yr old doublewood. As soon as I opened it I took a big whiff and new I was in for a treat. Strongly recommend for the 40-50 dollar price range.

Sat down and enjoyed. My palate is young but with scotch i can pick up alot of the flavors. I got a good spice, smokey and sweet flavors from the two woods. Very balanced between smoothness, strength of flavor and not being overpowering. Good peetyness with great undertones, those I can't distinct yet.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carni said:


> Picked up a bottle of Balvenie 12 yr old doublewood. As soon as I opened it I took a big whiff and new I was in for a treat. Strongly recommend for the 40-50 dollar price range.
> 
> Sat down and enjoyed. My palate is young but with scotch i can pick up alot of the flavors. I got a good spice, smokey and sweet flavors from the two woods. Very balanced between smoothness, strength of flavor and not being overpowering. Good peetyness with great undertones, those I can't distinct yet.


some of my favorite stuff. got turned on to that by larry (sd beerman)


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.jahozafat.com/php/sounds...dy&quote=ilovescotch.txt&file=ilovescotch.mp3

Me too, Ron :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds good:dr


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

carni said:


> Picked up a bottle of Balvenie 12 yr old doublewood. As soon as I opened it I took a big whiff and new I was in for a treat. Strongly recommend for the 40-50 dollar price range.
> 
> Sat down and enjoyed. My palate is young but with scotch i can pick up alot of the flavors. I got a good spice, smokey and sweet flavors from the two woods. Very balanced between smoothness, strength of flavor and not being overpowering. Good peetyness with great undertones, those I can't distinct yet.


:dr one of my two favorites along with the glenmorganie port wood.:ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds great. I'll have to look out for some.

I love scotch, too. Just picked myself up a bottle of Glenfiddich, duty free. I've had it in glasses, but this is my first bottle.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds good. Enjoy! :ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Balvenie is consistently very, very good.

Try to sample the other expressions they offer, the 15 Single Barrel and the 21 Port Wood are just as good.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Balvenie is consistently very, very good.
> 
> Try to sample the other expressions they offer, the 15 Single Barrel and the 21 Port Wood are just as good.


....mmmm....21 Port Wood...mmmm
:dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

tnip23 said:


> :dr one of my two favorites along with the glenmorganie port wood.:ss


That will be my next bottle, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

[/QUOTE]I love scotch, too. Just picked myself up a bottle of Glenfiddich, duty free. I've had it in glasses, but this is my first bottle.[/QUOTE]

The fiddich is very good.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> Sounds great. I'll have to look out for some.
> 
> I love scotch, too. Just picked myself up a bottle of Glenfiddich, duty free. I've had it in glasses, but this is my first bottle.


I like the Glenfiddich Solara Reserve I think it was called. And agree that The Balvenie Doublewood is also very good.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

cmiller said:


> I like the Glenfiddich Solara Reserve I think it was called. And agree that The Balvenie Doublewood is also very good.


My boss got the fiddich solara from his boss for a late Christmas gift...it was gooood.


----------

